# I wasn’t scheduled a full week



## sh9020 (Jun 7, 2022)

_Hi! So I started this week as a guest advocate. My first day was this past Sunday. I work this coming up Sunday, but after that i’m not scheduled for the rest of the week. any idea why? _


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 7, 2022)

Usually there’s not a lot of available payroll until they write a schedule with you on it at the time of writing, which would probably be next week or the week after.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jun 7, 2022)

Talk to your TL or ETL. It's possible someone wrote a training schedule for you and it just didn't get keyed properly. 

They can also show you how to download the myTime app. You can use that to check for available shifts to pick up and to fill out your desired hours survey, if you haven't already.


----------

